# UV and algae



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

How can a UV sterilizer that used occasionally for some hours each day break the balance between algae and plant nutrient consumption and encrease or decrease algae grouth?What I have in mind are possible toxins that plants or algae might produce in order to control each other's growth.If such a thing exists how can a UV respond to this?Perhaps someone with a biology backround can help us out..


----------

